# webcam hilfe!!



## redjeans0 (15. April 2003)

hey,

habe ein webcam bekommen
aber ich kann sie irgendwie nicht ins "netz" bringen
beim yahoo messenger zeigt er mir:
sorry, you appear to be behind a firewall and are currently
unable to use the Yahoo! webcam service

beim icq find ich keine funktion für eine webcam?

wo kann ich es noch versuchen?

bye


----------



## Neuk (15. April 2003)

Ich benutze visionGS PE
Zu finden unter http://www.visiongs.de/
Einfach zu konfiqurieren und zu benutzen...


----------



## redjeans0 (15. April 2003)

hmm
das kann ich ja dann auf eine homepage rauftun
ich wollt aber das man da gleich schreiben kann.
wie zB bei icq oder diese ganzen chat programme

weil ich habe keine eigene seite!


----------



## redjeans0 (15. April 2003)

danke!

hab es mit netmeeting versucht
war erfolgreich

bye!!


----------

